# Walmart Halloween



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Halloween does seem to be showing up late this year. It seems that every year Halloween is showing up later and later. I think a lot of it has to do with the economy. Also, I think back to school stuff seems to be taking up the space here. I guess stores are trying to get those last few sales before they finally take it down.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I agree that it seems like many stores are running later than usual. As for Walmart, they had simply a few types of Halloween-themed cups when I went this past 
week


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

myerman82 said:


> I think a lot of it has to do with the economy. Also, I think back to school stuff seems to be taking up the space here. I guess stores are trying to get those last few sales before they finally take it down.


I think so, too. I've noticed in the past few years that more and more people seem to be waiting until the absolute last minute to get what they need, be it school supplies, groceries, even birthday cakes (that one never fails to confuse me - how do you wait until the day before the party to order your kid's cake??). 

That, and I think families who are strapped for money are going to be more concerned about their kids' school stuff than Halloween. Retailers seem to understand this. Heck, it's how I would feel if I had kids, and Halloween is pretty sacred to me.

It sucks, but it makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

stormygirl84 said:


> I think so, too. I've noticed in the past few years that more and more people seem to be waiting until the absolute last minute to get what they need, be it school supplies, groceries, even birthday cakes (that one never fails to confuse me - how do you wait until the day before the party to order your kid's cake??).
> 
> That, and I think families who are strapped for money are going to be more concerned about their kids' school stuff than Halloween. Retailers seem to understand this. Heck, it's how I would feel if I had kids, and Halloween is pretty sacred to me.
> 
> It sucks, but it makes sense.



true true true! :


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Walmart here never has anything for Halloween other than paper party supplies, candy, and limited costumes. They suck so bad I don't bother with them. As far as economy, I don't buy that excuse. Target's Halloween stuff sells out about as fast as they stock it to the point that if you see something you like, you better get it or it'll be gone when you go back. I don't really know a reason they delay putting they're stuff out. If economy was really the reason, Christmas stuff wouldn't make an appearance in August.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Walmart here never has anything for Halloween other than paper party supplies, candy, and limited costumes. They suck so bad I don't bother with them. As far as economy, I don't buy that excuse. Target's Halloween stuff sells out about as fast as they stock it to the point that if you see something you like, you better get it or it'll be gone when you go back. I don't really know a reason they delay putting they're stuff out. If economy was really the reason, Christmas stuff wouldn't make an appearance in August.


my walmart was like that last year! it was horrible. it is a small walmart but still. i couldnt believe the selection and its not like we can go somewhere else locally to get our halloween goods because walmart and dollar general are it close by.... we have to drive over an hour to get to somewhere that sells more halloween stuff. im hoping that they at least have something decent this year though.. i doubt it but im hopeful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Walmart here never has anything for Halloween other than paper party supplies, candy, and limited costumes. They suck so bad I don't bother with them. As far as economy, I don't buy that excuse. Target's Halloween stuff sells out about as fast as they stock it to the point that if you see something you like, you better get it or it'll be gone when you go back. I don't really know a reason they delay putting they're stuff out. If economy was really the reason, Christmas stuff wouldn't make an appearance in August.


We had tombstones, groundbreakers, lights, 3 ft skeletons, LED 9' pumpkins, a few inflatables, and a few other items in our Walmart last year.

They have some good stuff online they will ship free to store; I am guessing Walmart doesn't want to devote floor space to Halloween, but will have stuff online and will ship it free to the store for you.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

See people, I agree with you on everything you say. Its getting to the point, sure. I will check it out,. but I rather go to K-Mart or Target or hell Dollar Tree.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was able to pick up some pretty cool Halloween stuff at Walmart like 10-12 years ago. Since then they had nothing that exciting.


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

We (our Walmart store) are setting our Halloween stuff at the same time as the Christmas stuff. Halloween up front to replace back to school and Christmas is in the garden center. Walmart has a better selection of goods online for Halloween.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I have two Walmarts within 4 miles of me. One is a supercenter. That said, they both always have a TON out for Halloween. This year they are pushing it back though. I expect it all up by this weekend, I hope.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm sure that Walmart runs statistics on when Halloween stuff actually sells and my guess is that for other then folks like us, most people don't buy Halloween stuff until October. Sure, the craft stores get it out earlier to give us time to "build" things, but stuff that you just "plug and play" like what Walmart carries can wait a few weeks...basically until the next paycheck after buying school supplies.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, I finally stopped by our local Wally today... And was totally disappointed. So far they only have out the candy. No costumes, no decorations, not even candy bags for trick-or-treating. They had a few pallets on the empty aisles where I assume all the decor and stuff will go, but no one was unloading. How sad.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Walmart Halloween from my perspective:

Great Stuff
Gorilla Tape
Epoxy
Masking Tape
Acrylic Paint (large bottles of black only for covering big items)
Sam Adams Oktoberfest

end of list


----------



## Dirtnap13 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've not seen anything substantial at my local Wally World either, other than those neat looking cups and the Harvest scarecrows that my daughter loves. We did find some color changing LED Jack O'Lanterns that are covered in glitter, though. However after a minute of playing with them, my daughter was also covered in the glitter so beware if you have little ones and think about picking those things up. They are also feel very fragile and are easily chipped, as they are made of styrofoam.


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

Went to a Super Center yesterday. Already had Christmas stuff in the garden center. The Halloween stuff really didn't impress me. Still selling the 3' skeleton's...blah. 400w remote control fog machine is ok I guess for $29.99, I thought is was $24.99 last year.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> Walmart Halloween from my perspective:
> 
> Great Stuff
> Gorilla Tape
> ...



I'd have to agree with Ghost Town, they can be good for supplies, but recent years have made them less valuable for Halloween product/props. That being said I did manage to find Star Wars Candy Bowl Holders, as they were being stocked on the shelves no less! See my thread on these to check them out.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/119603-star-wars-candy-bowl-holders.html

I couldn't pass these up, even if I have no clue just yet what I'm going to do with them. Thought it might tie in nicely to this thread.


----------



## Jason Voorhees 2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have 2 Walmarts close by, one being a superstore. 2006 was the last year that they stocked: adult costumes ($40 costumes for $16-$20), chain/barbed wire, fullsized animated props and masks. Now, I just look forward to getting a $5 halloween shirt. 

However, there's always the online way to get the previously mentioned. The only cool thing thats around me now is Spirit Halloween. I'm glad they still come around every year


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

How it's been for Wal-mart for me with Halloween is that it seems after the year they sold the Phantom of the Opera Face Ripper, the animatronics just vanished. Than, the time I went back the next couple of years it's been mostly about the costumes. There Halloween merch is pathetic. I don't really think they care about animatronics, and really good stuff. Best to just look online because they don't care to stock the good stuff in the stores anymore.

Christmas is another holiday they got less of. There used to be a time when every Wal-Mart had a village, and their village pieces are much cheaper than let's say a Michael's, or a Lowe's. Now, you are lucky to find 1 Wal-Mart out of 10 that have any village pieces at all. Wal-Mart to me is very disappointing. Maybe, that's why some of their sales are sagging - because whoever said let's not have good stuff for Halloween & Christmas isn't too bright.

In all though, I think that Wal-Mart has really gone down hill compared to what it used to be. It used to be the cheapest for products, and they generally had good stuff at their stores. Now, Target to me is whipping their butts. Sure, Target doesn't have as many stores as Wal-Mart, but you can just see Wal-Mart getting worse and Target getting better. Also, there have been a lot of times when I seen that Target prices were much cheaper than Wal-Mart for the same stuff.

After the Wal-Marts remodeling, is the time I seen when Wal-Mart go downhill.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I think you're problem is trying to associate Wal-Mart with "good stuff". 

In my experience, the only thing I've found "good" about Wal-Mart is their stock.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Our walmart has candy but no Halloween decor. They do have TONS of fall/thanksgiving decor though, which is pretty unusual. The garden center has already switched over to Christmas, with assembled lighted trees, etc. so I am thinking Halloween is getting the shaft this year. I can't really blame them though. They have the same stuff year after year and in a small town like this, they just don't sell it. Last year the shelves were still full the day after Halloween and they were still trying to get rid of it two weeks before Christmas. Maybe if they had something new and interesting each year they wouldn't get stuck with so much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> Our walmart has candy but no Halloween decor. They do have TONS of fall/thanksgiving decor though, which is pretty unusual. The garden center has already switched over to Christmas, with assembled lighted trees, etc. so I am thinking Halloween is getting the shaft this year. I can't really blame them though. They have the same stuff year after year and in a small town like this, they just don't sell it. Last year the shelves were still full the day after Halloween and they were still trying to get rid of it two weeks before Christmas. Maybe if they had something new and interesting each year they wouldn't get stuck with so much.



I think WM is selling to the 'casual halloween celebrant' these days. Lots of tshirts, fuzzy socks, glitter pumpkins, smaller items.

I still like looking, and where I live Walmart is the ONLY store in town.

I saw a video of a smaller skellie playing banjo that someone posted, and they found it all their local Walmart. It was uber cool.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Oooo how I hate glitter


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

ironmaiden said:


> Oooo how I hate glitter


I have two HUGE black planter skulls from target that are black and glittery...I get so many compliments on them.

Glitter is great for some peeps...my daughter bathes in it daily. But most haunters tend to shy away from glitter, mostly.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

hollow said:


> I have two HUGE black planter skulls from target that are black and glittery...I get so many compliments on them.
> 
> Glitter is great for some peeps...my daughter bathes in it daily. But most haunters tend to shy away from glitter, mostly.


hollow, what I cant stand is it always flakes off and gets onto _everything_ - tables, floors, furniture, kitty.... I've even found it on my own face


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

ironmaiden said:


> hollow, what I cant stand is it always flakes off and gets onto _everything_ - tables, floors, furniture, kitty.... I've even found it on my own face


YES! Weeks of glittermania!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

My Wal-Mart has one isle of costumes and some glitter pumpkins. No props yet! The waiting is killing me!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Stopped in today and just a few bags of candy and those glitter pumpkins that Matt mentioned.
Sheesh, there is enough glitter on those things to choke a horse 


PS hey hollow you _really_ need to check them out


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

Stopped by my local Wal-Mart today for some apples to cook up and some new sunglasses and happened to see that half of the Halloween isles were up! I was so excited! Last year they didn't get anything up until the very end of September!

So far the only costumes were a few small (toddler) boys costumes...and a couple of isles of decor and party stuff wasn't up yet. They had an endcap of tomstone sets all for $15 a piece, lot's of different light up JOL's, some cake a cookie decorating stuff, black roses, the light up/sound globes with the flying bats that they had last year (that I missed out on because they sold like hot cakes! And when I got mine home today I noticed on the bottom that they're made by Gemmy! I had no idea!), they also had out lots of Halloween lights (including the blood drip ones), giant spiders with LED eyes, LOTS of blow up stuff, and a few indoor/outdoor props - like the "Thriller" singing LED pumpkin (I HAD to get that!), reaper and zombie grave risers, a couple of ghosts, fake fire witches cauldrons, something in a cage that moved, a swinging light up bat (which I'm tempted to go back for - it was loud, bright, and the rubber felt both disgusting and cool...me liked lol), and a few other things. 

I can't wait till they get the rest up! Already it looks MUCH better than the small amount of stuff they had last year that got unbelievably picked over within 2 weeks! Glad I had some money this time and got to jump in and grab some things!


----------



## Adam Calhoun (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing up here


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not surprised at the glitter stuff. You know Wal-Mart likes all the cutesy stuff.


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

HalloScream said:


> I'm not surprised at the glitter stuff. You know Wal-Mart likes all the cutesy stuff.


Sure is helpful for my Halloween wedding though! (Even though I only bought 1 glittery pumpkin...their glitter comes off to easy! And then the cashier put it in the same bag as the shirt I bought...oh why!?)


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Did anyone purchase the dripping blood light set from Walmart? I saw this at Halloween City yesterday and thought the set was too much at 24.99.. but, I just found it at Walmart for 19.99. If you bought it.. I'd love to know what your opinion is on it.  Thanks

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dripping-...0100000012230215302434&veh=aff#Specifications


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Spirit has them for $35


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

ironmaiden said:


> Oooo how I hate glitter


Shush, you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

No one with pics yet? I was in our local store yesterday and read their planograms that were sitting on the shelves--set up date for them is 17th. Siad they were setting up a week later than last year as well. 

So for those that do have their halloween decorations on the shelves, did you guys notice the spooky telephone there? I thought someone mentioned they would get it in for $10 but that was a while ago and haven't heard anyone mention it since then.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> No one with pics yet? .



Ours doesnt even have Halloween merch out yet.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Mine today had the shelves cleared with just a couple of items out, not much at all.......


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*Walmart Photos*

Very slow to put things out this year but I did manage to take some photos. Not impressed at all


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*Here's More....*


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*Last set*


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I didn't see any of this stuff when I was at Wal-mart. I must have missed it somehow! I really like the big spider creeping over the outside railing. It's cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting the illusive photos from Walmart. I decided not to go into the store until I saw something worth risking yet another trip in.

Those rats in the box in Photo 1 (think price on the box says 3.93) were there last year. They are pretty nice BTW. I think I have a closeup of them in my 2011 album. Will probably look for those when I go in. Aside from that can't say I really saw anything I need. Surprised by all of the 3-ft hanging props. For my purposes those are too small. Looks like they were still stocking the shelves and have more to put out (hopefully). Wondering if they will have some new small cool props like the Spooky Telephone that Walgreens has.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thank you so much for posting the illusive photos from Walmart. I decided not to go into the store until I saw something worth risking yet another trip in.
> 
> Those rats in the box in Photo 1 (think price on the box says 3.93) were there last year. They are pretty nice BTW. I think I have a closeup of them in my 2011 album. Will probably look for those when I go in. Aside from that can't say I really saw anything I need. Surprised by all of the 3-ft hanging props. For my purposes those are too small. Looks like they were still stocking the shelves and have more to put out (hopefully). Wondering if they will have some new small cool props like the Spooky Telephone that Walgreens has.



I hear ya Spookie on those rats. They were the _only_ item that caught my eye

Ya know, except for Walgreens, I am seeing mostly [email protected] in all the stores. And dont even get me started on Grandin Road this year


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Great Stuff. I like the
- Flaming Cauldron
- Cauldron Mister
- Spiders & Rats
- Spider Victim


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

They were putting stuff out tonight at mine....I picked up two mini strobes because they don't have sound built in and a cheap bag of bones for a project I'm working on. If you're thinking about using their bag of bones for a creep, don't, they're too small


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I went to Walmart today to pick up dogfood. They were putting out the Halloween stuff. 2 lousy aisles. Mostly costumes, very little decorations. Sad, very freaking sad. Maybe they will at least have a decent sale on candy.... Needless to say, Walmart won't get my money for decorations this year!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

The WalMart here really doesn't have much to choose from anymore, they've really reduced it down to a few aisles. Couldn't believe I was there the other day and the area they used to have all the Halloween stuff has Christmas! Couldn't believe it. It's not even October yet.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I was at my Walmart before work yesterday and they've got a good selection of skeletal stuff. Including what I think to be a "Walgreens Skeleton" for a heafty price of $50. I'll be going back on pay day. Here are some pictures I took while I was there.



















Including lots of foggers and accessories. Also a bunch of timer's for only $13, far cry from the $25 I paid at Spirit last year, because these timers seemingly were skipped the year I felt I need one.



















I might thumb out for a bigger fogger in a couple weeks. Just for giggles. But I know this pay check I'll be wanting to pick up a $50 skelly, some hollow plastic light up skulls for only $7, look perfect for skull molds, and maybe some other goodies.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*more pics*

Stopped at a different Walmart today, one that is larger than my local store and supposed to carry more items.

Well they had even less out than my own store but I took a few more photos. Sheesh this stuff sucks, I mean it belongs at the Dollar Tree store where at least you are paying a "fair" price for the c#@p (JMO of course  )


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok... I finally hit the closest Walmart and was pretty happy with the selection they had. It was quite a bit better than last year's. I bought a few things including the 4 flicker candles in a black holder (old fashioned style). I was excited to find those but, after getting them home and testing them out, I was pretty bummed to find that none of them actually flickered. Not even a little. Did anyone else buy these and had the same problem? I'll be returning them but, wondered if any of them actually work like they're suppose to.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> Stopped at a different Walmart today, one that is larger than my local store and supposed to carry more items.
> 
> Well they had even less out than my own store but I took a few more photos. Sheesh this stuff sucks, I mean it belongs at the Dollar Tree store where at least you are paying a "fair" price for the c#@p (JMO of course  )
> 
> ...


Remember when lights use to come 100 to a strand???? Ahh the good ol day's


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah and were 2.50 instead?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

That witch on the broomstick is *awful* I mean look at the size of the head in proportion to the body & the broomstick!!!!

And Enough With These 3' Dwarf Sizes!!!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Alkonost,
I bought those candles last year and they DO flicker - not the best flicker effect mind you but they are ok for the price.
Yes there is something wrong....unless they decided to get even CHEAPER this year with their %$#^


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Some shots from yesterday:


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ironmaiden said:


> Alkonost,
> I bought those candles last year and they DO flicker - not the best flicker effect mind you but they are ok for the price.
> Yes there is something wrong....unless they decided to get even CHEAPER this year with their %$#^


Thanks for letting me know. I'll be returning these sometime this next week then since they don't flicker in the least bit. I'm gonna ask them to let me try another one out before exchanging. I live too far away from the closest walmart now to be running back and forth. Last Halloween season I lived only 1/2 mile away so it was no biggy. Beautiful Kitty btw


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

But that Reaper is 17-feet tall!

Next year I'm going to start making and selling props that finally reach the fabled length of 20 feet. What's three more feet of flimsy cloth? Nothing but the biggest and the best for my fellow haunters!



ironmaiden said:


> Stopped at a different Walmart today, one that is larger than my local store and supposed to carry more items.
> 
> Well they had even less out than my own store but I took a few more photos. Sheesh this stuff sucks, I mean it belongs at the Dollar Tree store where at least you are paying a "fair" price for the c#@p (JMO of course  )
> 
> ...


----------

